# Mainboard Beratung

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

es ist endlich Zeit, dass ich meinen P3 zum Museum verkaufe und ich hab mir nach neuen Teilen umgeschaut. Da ich nicht mehr als 400  ausgeben kann, bleibt mir praktisch keine andere Wahl übrig, als einige alten Teilen zu verwenden, wie meine Grafikkarte, Festplatten, Gehäuse, Monitor, usw. D.h. ich kann mir nur im Moment nur Mainboard, CPU und Speicher leisten.

Ich hab mich bei alternate.de umgeschaut (einige Kollegen sind von alternate sehr begeistert) und diese Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten sind etwas, was mir sehr gut entgegen kommt.

Ich hab deswegen noch ein Paar Fragen: 

Was haltet ihr von diesem Mainboard?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=GPER02&

und wie Linux Kompatibel ist sie? Denn das ist für mich das wichtigste Faktor, dass ich mein Gentoo installieren kann, ohne dass ich irgendwelche komische Probleme bekomme. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Mainboard?

Welche Mainboard empfehlt ihr mir? Ich kann aber unmöglich ein Mainboard für mehr als 90  zahlen und sollte auch mind. 4 IDE Geräte unterstützen, da ich 4 IDE Geräte besitze  :Smile: 

Und CPU?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=HPEI86&

macht das eine gute Kombination? Oder sollte ich etwas anders nehmen?

Speicher?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=IBID2C&

ist das gut? Wie viel macht es aus, 1GB oder 2GB zu benutzen? Welche Vor-, Nachteile hat man?

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## bbgermany

die einzige frage, die ich dir erstmal stellen muss, ist: welche grafikkarte hast du momentan? das ist wichtig, da du dir dein neues board gleich schroten kannst, wenn deine karte kein agp4x (1,5V) oder agp8x(0,8V) unterstützt  :Sad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> die einzige frage, die ich dir erstmal stellen muss, ist: welche grafikkarte hast du momentan? das ist wichtig, da du dir dein neues board gleich schroten kannst, wenn deine karte kein agp4x (1,5V) oder agp8x(0,8V) unterstützt 

 

daran habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gedacht.   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400.

----------

## SkaaliaN

es kommt drauf an ob du ein gamer bist oder nicht?!? also PCI express halte ich nix von..naja..ich zocke auch nicht..da kannst du also viel einsparen!

----------

## bbgermany

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> daran habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gedacht.  
> 
> Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400.

 

na da haste nochmal glück gehabt  :Wink:  die karte kann agp4x (also 1,5V  :Very Happy: ). das board was du dir rausgesucht hast ist ein recht stabiles ("billigtochter" von asus). die cpu hätte ich auch gern  :Wink:  und speicher kann man nie genug haben und mit kingston hab ich bisher nur gute erfahrung gemacht (genauso auch mit infineon, falls das eine preiswertere alternative wäre)  :Very Happy: 

ich würde sagen eine recht gelungene zusammenstellung. 

das einzige problem was ich sehen könnte, wäre dass es mal wieder probleme mit dem via-chipsatz gibt (ich bin da nicht ganz auf dem laufenden ob das jetzt alles super funzt  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> na da haste nochmal glück gehabt  die karte kann agp4x (also 1,5V ). das board was du dir rausgesucht hast ist ein recht stabiles ("billigtochter" von asus). die cpu hätte ich auch gern  und speicher kann man nie genug haben und mit kingston hab ich bisher nur gute erfahrung gemacht (genauso auch mit infineon, falls das eine preiswertere alternative wäre) 

 

Ja, das ist dann gut.

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das einzige problem was ich sehen könnte, wäre dass es mal wieder probleme mit dem via-chipsatz gibt (ich bin da nicht ganz auf dem laufenden ob das jetzt alles super funzt ).

 

genau das möchte ich auch wissen. Mein aktueller Rechner hat auch VIA Chipsatz und habe damit keine Probleme, alles was meine aktueller Rechner hat, wird auch im Kenrnel unterstützt.

 *Scup wrote:*   

> es kommt drauf an ob du ein gamer bist oder nicht?!? also PCI express halte ich nix von..naja..ich zocke auch nicht..da kannst du also viel einsparen!

 

ich bin kein Zocker, ich mag eigentlich keine PC-Spiele, ich spiele so gut wie nie.

----------

## bbgermany

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> genau das möchte ich auch wissen. Mein aktueller Rechner hat auch VIA Chipsatz und habe damit keine Probleme, alles was meine aktueller Rechner hat, wird auch im Kenrnel unterstützt.

 

da hab ich mich mal schnell umgesehen, ein aktueller kernel (ab 2.6.9-ac5) sollte keine probleme bereiten  :Smile: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

http://www.acom-pc.de

Netzteil:

Levicom 420W 420XPE-P R2 retail 8x5, 25/2x3, 5/1x20pin Schwarz

55,- Euro

CPU:

AMD SEMPRON So. 754 2800+ Box mit Kühler|1, 6GHz|256kB Cache|FSB800|Palermo 64 Bit|

77,- Euro

Mutterbrett:

ASUS So. 754 K8V-MX VIA K8M800|VGA64|AGP 8x|µATX 20pol|DDR|SATA|LAN|USB|1394|Sound|

55,- Euro

Speicher:

512MB DDR FSB400 CL2, 5 Corsair ValueSelect PC-3200

44,- Euro

Gesamtpreis: 231,- Euronen

Achtung: Du brauchst ein Netzteil, welches den zusätzlichen 12V-Anschluss für die CPU liefert. Minimal sollten 17A auf der 12V-Leitung geliefert werden. Schau das auf dem Typenschild Deines Netzteils nach! Das o.a. Netzteil habe ich in zwei Rechnern im Einsatz und ich würde es immer wieder kaufen!

Ansonsten... die o.a. Konfiguration ist mein neuer Router/Server für zuhause. Am Preis siehste ja, dass Du gerne noch an der CPU oder am Speicher eine Schippe drauflegen kannst.

Zum Händler: Ich arbeite genau gegenüber von Acom. Wir gehen da auch immer unseren Kram für die Firma kaufen. Die sind ok. Wenn nicht, schreib mir und ich geh rüber und hol sie raus!     :Twisted Evil: 

[EDIT]

AsRock ist sch...  Wir haben hier ein paar Rechner mit Mutterbrettern von AsRock. Die bleiben andauernd beim Booten hängen (in der BIOS Stage!). Nimm lieber Asus oder MSI, wobei ich Asus vorziehen würde. MSI hat manchmal Probleme, lauffähige BIOS-Updates unter die Leute zu bringen.

[/EDIT]

----------

## misterjack

Asrock rate ich jeden ab. Habe schon erlebt wie eins abbrannte und beim anderen ohne erkennbare Gründe der IDE-Controller abrauchte. mr sind noch weitere fälle zu ohren gekommen, die ich aber nicht verifizieren kann  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab meine Kiste aufgemacht und mir aufgeschrieben, welches Netzteil ich hab:

http://global.aopen.com.tw/products/power/fsp300-60bt.htm

Über die Asrock Mainboard höre immer dasselbe. Die einen meinen, die wären gut und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Andere würden diese nie benutzen. Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was ich davon halten soll.

Angenommen ich entscheide mich für von mir o.a. Teile, würde ich keine Probleme mit Linux haben? Wird diese Chiptsatz VIA PT880 von Linux unterstützt?

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Über die Asrock Mainboard höre immer dasselbe. Die einen meinen, die wären gut und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Andere würden diese nie benutzen. Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was ich davon halten soll.
> 
> 

 

ganz einfach, na ausschussrate von 50%  :Very Happy:  man kann glück haben, muss man aber nicht. nicht umsonst sind die so billig

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Bzgl. Netzteil:

Ich kann hier nicht erkennen, ob dieser vierpolige CPU-Stecker vorhanden ist. Normalerweise steht da dann immer was von wegen P4-, bzw. K8-Ready.

Ansonsten finde ich die Leistung sehr dürftig. Und 15A auf der 5V-Leitung reichen für aktuelle Prozessoren definitiv nicht aus. Und das Netzteil in Dauerüberlast zu betreiben ist ja auch keine Lösung.

----------

## Freiburg

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Wird diese Chiptsatz VIA PT880 von Linux unterstützt?

 

Soweit ich weiß Ja / Ich hab hier einen laufen allerdings in nem Asus A8V Deluxe kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Allerdings hab ich das ganze SATA zeugs nochnicht ausprobiert, es sollte aber soweit ich weiß laufen (es ist zumindest so auf der libata seite gesagt wird)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Wird diese Chiptsatz VIA PT880 von Linux unterstützt? 
> 
> Soweit ich weiß Ja / Ich hab hier einen laufen allerdings in nem Asus A8V Deluxe kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Allerdings hab ich das ganze SATA zeugs nochnicht ausprobiert, es sollte aber soweit ich weiß laufen (es ist zumindest so auf der libata seite gesagt wird)

 

das ist gut zu wissen, ich hab ja keine SATA Geräte  :Smile: 

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Bzgl. Netzteil:
> 
> Ich kann hier nicht erkennen, ob dieser vierpolige CPU-Stecker vorhanden ist. Normalerweise steht da dann immer was von wegen P4-, bzw. K8-Ready.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die Leistung sehr dürftig. Und 15A auf der 5V-Leitung reichen für aktuelle Prozessoren definitiv nicht aus. Und das Netzteil in Dauerüberlast zu betreiben ist ja auch keine Lösung.

 

Irgendwie habe ich es geahnt, dass ich sowas kaufen sollte   :Rolling Eyes: 

Und welches Teil sollte ich nehmen? Am besten von dieser Liste:

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productListing4C.html?group=manufacturerName&cat1=135&cat2=999&cat3=000&&treeName=HARDWARE&Level1=Geh%E4use&Level2=Netzteile&

----------

## bbgermany

die enermax netzteile sind sehr schön (mein kumpel ist voll zufrieden damit, stabile rails etc).

ich würde dann das hier empfehlen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=TN3X11

----------

## Freiburg

mal so nebenebi: http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?subm=get_it&artnr=3002217

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> mal so nebenebi: http://www.arlt.com/shop/warenkorb.php?subm=get_it&artnr=3002217

 

sehr interessant, aber ich mag keine AMD Teile, und 64 Bit rechner will ich nicht.

----------

## Freiburg

Stimmt bei AMD werden die Füße so kalt, bei AMD bleiben sie schön warm. Ne mal im Ernst, was hast du gegen AMD intel ist bislang nur teurer wegen der Abwärme, Technologien wie Vanderpool gibts bislang noch nicht in erschwinglichen Preisklassen. Also was spricht für Intel?

----------

## bbgermany

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ... und 64 Bit rechner will ich nicht.

 

und was denkst du, was die intelerweiterung EM64T ist bei der cpu die du rausgesucht hast?

die kommt nämlich von amd (lizenstechnisch dort von intel erworben als tausch gegen die SSE3 erweiterungen).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   ... und 64 Bit rechner will ich nicht. 
> 
> und was denkst du, was die intelerweiterung EM64T ist bei der cpu die du rausgesucht hast?
> 
> die kommt nämlich von amd (lizenstechnisch dort von intel erworben als tausch gegen die SSE3 erweiterungen).

 

Oh je, habe ich mich jetzt aber blammiert   :Embarassed: 

ehrlich gesagt, habe ich nicht daran gedacht, habe auch nicht genau beobachtet. Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich einen Rechner selber zusammenbaue, bis jetzt habe ich immer den Rechner meienes Bruders "geerbt", deswegen kenn ich mich da nicht so gut aus.

----------

## ConiKost

ASUS A8N-E

AMD64 3200+

Corsair PC3200 2x 512 DDR-RAM

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wie gut ist eigentlich dieses Motherboard?

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=GPEA35&

ist das auch Linux Kompatibel?

----------

## Roller

Von dem Board würde ich dir auf jeden Fall abraten. Wir haben schon um die 10 Stück zur Reklamation einschicken müssen, weil die Southbridge durchgeschmort ist.

----------

## bbgermany

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Oh je, habe ich mich jetzt aber blammiert  

 

mach dir nix draus, geht mir jeden tag so  :Wink: 

zu dem board: sollte eigentlich keine schwierigkeiten bereiten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Oh je, habe ich mich jetzt aber blammiert   
> 
> mach dir nix draus, geht mir jeden tag so 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zu dem board: sollte eigentlich keine schwierigkeiten bereiten.

 

ich denke, ich werde mich dafür entscheiden. 2 Bekannten von mir haben dasselbe Model und bei ihnen läuft es wunderbar, ich denke, das wird schon gut klappen.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank @alle für die Ratschläge

----------

## energyman76b

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Asrock rate ich jeden ab. Habe schon erlebt wie eins abbrannte und beim anderen ohne erkennbare Gründe der IDE-Controller abrauchte. mr sind noch weitere fälle zu ohren gekommen, die ich aber nicht verifizieren kann 

 

also wenn es danach geht:

MSI kann ich nicht empfehlen - sound fällt aus, wenn jemand Licht an/aus macht

Asus kann ich nicht empfehlen - einfach so kaputt gegangen

Soltek kann ich nicht empfehlen - diverse Probleme

Jetway kann ich nicht empfehlen - zickig

Elitegroup kann ich nicht empfehlen - floppy controller einfach so abgeraucht.

Gigabyte kann ich nicht empfehlen - warte seid 6 Jahren auf eine Antwort auf eine support-Anfrage...

Kurz, wenn es darum geht, was bei einem selbst oder bei Bekannten mal gezickt hat, dürfte man von keinem Hersteller mehr was kaufen (btw, ist mein zweites Asrock-board... das erste mal, daß ich vom gleichen Hersteller noch ein board gekauft habe).

Also, ich habe das 939DualSata2. Ist ganz ordentlich, unterstützt DualChannel, hat AGP UND PCIE, onboard Lan und ist billig.

Für 184¤ kriegt man außerdem eine deutlich schnellere CPU, als der orginal-Poster ausgeschaut hat (Intel? Wieso Intel? Warum nicht das Orginal?)

----------

## energyman76b

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich hab meine Kiste aufgemacht und mir aufgeschrieben, welches Netzteil ich hab:
> 
> http://global.aopen.com.tw/products/power/fsp300-60bt.htm
> 
> Über die Asrock Mainboard höre immer dasselbe. Die einen meinen, die wären gut und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Andere würden diese nie benutzen. Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was ich davon halten soll.
> ...

 

VIA baut Scheiße.

gib einfach mal 'pci quirks via' oder 'pci problem via' oder 'pci bug via' bei google ein. Oder soundblaster via.

Dazu kommt, daß die PCI performance für den Allerwertesten ist.

Und das Netzteil - also fsp.. da kannst du froh sein, das es noch zuckt. Die Dinger sind zum Kreischen (im negativen Sinn).

Wenn du dir was gutes tun willst, kauf Enermax (nicht antec, das haben zwar viele, hat aber Probleme mit 12Volt).

----------

